# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Will the 7-11 Be Built Back on SW 4th & Telephone Rd.?

## SoonerVIC

Just wondering.  Doesn't look like any building activity is being done there.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Just wondering.  Doesn't look like any building activity is being done there.


As with most (re-)building activity going on in the area, I suspect there are layers of insurance claims and attorneys haggling over things before they start doing anything. Heck, I'm a bit surprised we've already seen some houses rebuilt and even completed this quickly. 

That was a nearly-new 7-11, so from just a personal speculation standpoint (no info at all, sadly), I'd have to think it would be rebuilt. It was one of the newer layouts with an OnCue like rollergrille area, extra other goodies as I recall, and that's a very busy intersection, so I'd be really surprised if they just let it go. If they did, I suspect an OnCue would be happy to snap that corner up..

----------


## MonkeesFan

Didn't the 7-11 hurt Jerry's business across the street? If so, I am Jerry's will be happy to see it empty

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> As with most (re-)building activity going on in the area, I suspect there are layers of insurance claims and attorneys haggling over things before they start doing anything. Heck, I'm a bit surprised we've already seen some houses rebuilt and even completed this quickly. 
> 
> That was a nearly-new 7-11, so from just a personal speculation standpoint (no info at all, sadly), I'd have to think it would be rebuilt. It was one of the newer layouts with an OnCue like rollergrille area, extra other goodies as I recall, and that's a very busy intersection, so I'd be really surprised if they just let it go. If they did, I suspect an OnCue would be happy to snap that corner up..


Pretty sure 7-11 self-insures, and it rebuilding would be out-of-pocket. Not saying that they will or won't...

----------


## bille

We were having a similar discussion in another thread here.  My take, with OnCue actively searching for real estate in the Moore area (and have been for a couple of years now) it would be extremely dumb for 711 to not rebuild.  Also, consider the store just west of there near Santa Fe is their oldest store in Moore now.

Edit: and don't forget the central park being built just over the interstate.  I'll put it this way, if 711 doesn't rebuild on that land another gas station convenient store would gladly do it.

----------


## MsDarkstar

Has anyone heard anything else about this corner? I'm missing the station being there, it was very convenient.  Would love to see an OnCue there.  I wonder sometimes about the NW corner of 12th & Broadway, I can easily see an OnCue there as well (even though there's a station on the other two corners).

----------


## jn1780

I have no idea. Its like 7-11 knows they need to design a better store to compete with OnCue, but they have been building the same cookie stores so long they don't know how to build anything different. Their suppose to have started building a new store on MacArthur and NW Expressway also.

----------


## Dubya61

> I have no idea. Its like 7-11 knows they need to design a better store to compete with OnCue, but they have been building the same cookie stores so long they don't know how to build anything different. Their suppose to have started building a new store on MacArthur and NW Expressway also.


7-11's new stores don't resemble those that make people (so violently, apparently) hate 7-11 and are much more like their competition.  See the new store on SE 29th in Del City.

----------


## bille

Pure speculation but it feels as if 711 is dragging their feet on this store, perhaps in part due to respect for those and the family of those killed at that location.  It seems like there's a new/different memorial of some type there every week.  Also they have a unique opportunity to redesign and/or increase the size of the new store, now knowing about the planned central park, the development at Fritts as well as every thing else that may be planning currently.  Again, pure speculation.




> 7-11's new stores don't resemble those that make people (so violently, apparently) hate 7-11 and are much more like their competition.  See the new store on SE 29th in Del City.


Agreed.  Their newest design (19th and Eastern for example) are much more like the OnCue's in design and are a bigger footprint.

----------


## wahoorob

> Pure speculation but it feels as if 711 is dragging their feet on this store, perhaps in part due to respect for those and the family of those killed at that location.  It seems like there's a new/different memorial of some type there every week.  Also they have a unique opportunity to redesign and/or increase the size of the new store, now knowing about the planned central park, the development at Fritts as well as every thing else that may be planning currently.  Again, pure speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Their newest design (19th and Eastern for example) are much more like the OnCue's in design and are a bigger footprint.


For speculation I'd say it's pretty close to the heart of the matter. I've heard that 7-11 has made it clear they're going to rebuild, but because of what happened at that particular store they are being very deliberate and cautious with any plans. That said...I've heard absolutely nothing about any "whens" or "whats" might be in store.

----------


## Roger S

> Has anyone heard anything else about this corner? I'm missing the station being there, it was very convenient.  Would love to see an OnCue there.  I wonder sometimes about the NW corner of 12th & Broadway, I can easily see an OnCue there as well (even though there's a station on the other two corners).


One of the engineers in my office that deals with OnCue asked me about commercial sites along Broadway because he knew I live in the area. I haven't seen anything officially confirming it but the fact that he asked leads me to believe they may be looking at that area.

----------


## fvalente

> Didn't the 7-11 hurt Jerry's business across the street? If so, I am Jerry's will be happy to see it empty



No, Jerry's high gas prices and antiquated gas pumps along with their old outdated snacks and the incense smell of the place hurt their business.  7-11 had nothing to do with it.

I miss 7-11 being there too, I hope they rebuild soon.  I'm wondering if they're trying to find a way to include some type of memorial in the new build.

----------


## ConstantChange

I miss that 7-11 too.  It was extremely convenient and the place I always got gas.  Now I have to drive out of my way to the one on 19th and Eastern.  It seems like every other place I try has ethanol gas.

----------


## zcamaro70

> One of the engineers in my office that deals with OnCue asked me about commercial sites along Broadway because he knew I live in the area. I haven't seen anything officially confirming it but the fact that he asked leads me to believe they may be looking at that area.


I heard a rumor that Oncue has purchased or leased the land 7-Eleven was on at SW 4th and Telephone and will be opening an Oncue there.

----------


## MWCGuy

> I heard a rumor that Oncue has purchased or leased the land 7-Eleven was on at SW 4th and Telephone and will be opening an Oncue there.


I just looked at the Cleveland County Assessor's website. 7-11 still owns the land. 

I will be really surprised if that happens. That be like Burger King buying/leasing land from McDonald's or Walmart buying/leasing land from Target.

----------


## jn1780

Thats a pretty silly rumor. That would have zero benefits to 7-11. Its a great location for a store. Im sure 7-11 is close to rebuilding now that they waited a year.

----------


## Roger S

> I heard a rumor that Oncue has purchased or leased the land 7-Eleven was on at SW 4th and Telephone and will be opening an Oncue there.


I can verify that OnCue is looking to build in that area but it's not going to be on the 7-11 property. So you are correct that you did in fact hear a rumor.

----------


## mills1

I too can verify that OnCue is building nearby. Should happen this summer/fall timeframe.

----------


## bille

See my previous post, I agree there's no way 711 would hand that land over, ESPECIALLY to a competitor like oncue.

If oncue has secured land, as you guys are confirming, where at?

I just emailed the director of operations for them as that's who I've been in talks with over the past few years about the status of a Moore location.  Hopefully he'll confirm what you guys are saying!

sent from WOPR

----------


## damonsmuz

7-11 confirmed this week that they will rebuild at the location

----------


## Dubya61

> sent from WOPR


would  you  like  to  play  a  game?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> would  you  like  to  play  a  game?


Ok Jigsaw

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5

----------


## MrZ

> would  you  like  to  play  a  game?


We already had a tornado, so you just take your Global Thermonuclear War somewhere else Mister!

----------


## sharpshooter

> We already had a tornado, so you just take your Global Thermonuclear War somewhere else Mister!


OK.  I don't say this very often but that is funny.

----------


## cusm

I'm surprised OnCue has not snatched up the land just west at 4th and Santa Fe.

----------


## MsDarkstar

I read that OnCue had purchased the land where Central Church of Christ is currently located. When the church moves to their new building by Moore High School they will clear the lot & get started.

----------


## Robert_M

Not an ideal place I would imagine as it is a hard area to get to unless you are coming off the highway.  I thought the best place would be at 4th and Eastern.  Buy out the couple business there on the S.W. corner and get some park business when it is constructed as well as still being near the highway.

----------


## bille

Also heard the rumor of oncue moving in to the church location on the corner.  I also agree it's a weird location in comparison to their others.

As far as the sw corner of 4th and eastern, I doubt buying out any businesses other than defunct our perhaps some fledgling mom and pop would be to costly.  Not to mention they'd certainly have to purchase some re zoned real estate from neighborhood Wal-Mart (to have enough space).  If anything I could see Wal-Mart buying out that circle k so they could put in a Murphy's oil but even that's a stretch.

sent from WOPR

----------


## Robert_M

Sorry I meant to say S.W. 4th and Broadway where there is a current older gas station and little convenient type store.

----------


## bille

I agree 100% with that location for various reasons but mainly  because it'd be more convenient for me.  Not to mention those businesses are an eye sore.  Unfortunately I'm pretty sure they'd have to procure some land from the auto shop to fit their normal layout if not buy them out altogether, also probably not cost effective if some/all parties aren't interested in relocating.



sent from WOPR

----------


## sharpshooter

Nothing compares to having the high visibility of having your store right on I-35 and the church location gives them that.  But I agree the way the streets are laid out there is kind of messed up.  The city could decide to put a stop or yield sign on the I-35 frontage road to stop North bound traffic which would allow those exiting off of I-35 to access the new store.  Otherwise I see a lot of accidents happening there.

----------


## bille

There is a yield there, most just don't notice it.

sent from WOPR

----------


## bucfan1512

I get off at the exit everyday after work and I can attest that yield sign is heavily ignored.

----------


## bille

If an oncue does go in there some addressing of the traffic at that intersection will eventually have to happen.  There's already more traffic there now as more people are getting off there in attempt to avoid the 19th street/service road debacle.

sent from WOPR

----------


## sharpshooter

> The city could decide to put a stop or yield sign on the I-35 frontage road to stop North bound traffic....................


I meant to say South bound traffic (not North) as the I-35 frontage road is one-way South bound in front of the church.  The more I think about it, the only way I think it would work would be to build the store North of the existing church building, where the parking lot is now located.

----------


## bille

Didn't catch that.  Either way doesn't change the fact that there's already a yield sign there, has been forever.  Like mentioned though nobody really pays much attention to it.

The additional traffic may require a full-on stop sign however.

sent from WOPR

----------


## MsDarkstar

Any updates on the 7-11? Someone on the Moore, OK facebook group said they heard the City was fighting with the owners about something.

----------


## jompster

They need one of those stop signs with the flashing border like on NE 122nd at Broadway Extension ramps lol... It's hard to ignore those.




> Didn't catch that.  Either way doesn't change the fact that there's already a yield sign there, has been forever.  Like mentioned though nobody really pays much attention to it.
> 
> The additional traffic may require a full-on stop sign however.
> 
> sent from WOPR

----------


## drinner-okc

Any news lately?  Saw cars parked around the entrances & some people walking on slab Wednesday afternoon.

----------


## SoonerVIC

Bump.

----------


## Mailslinger

I am just shocked that 7-11 hasn't rebuilt yet on such a heavily traveled location.  I could understand maybe waiting a year out of courtesy to the people that lost their lives there.  Anyone know what the hold up is?

----------


## jn1780

> I am just shocked that 7-11 hasn't rebuilt yet on such a heavily traveled location.  I could understand maybe waiting a year out of courtesy to the people that lost their lives there.  Anyone know what the hold up is?


If I had my guess its a combination of 7-11 wanting to build a bigger location and the city of Moore being in the early planning stages of improving that intersection.

----------


## bille

Whatever the hold up may be I have a feeling they will be itching to get it solved now that OnCue has started the demo on that church.

----------


## sharpshooter

I sent an email to the 7-11 corporate office about rebuilding and received this one sentence response:

_You will see us under construction very soon!_

----------


## jn1780

> I sent an email to the 7-11 corporate office about rebuilding and received this one sentence response:
> 
> _You will see us under construction very soon!_


Work has finally started! They were tearing up the old slab today.

----------


## xa3021

> Work has finally started! They were tearing up the old slab today.


Yep, drove by there yesterday and saw that too! I guess they figured if OnCue was already clearing for construction they better get started! lol!

----------


## seaofchange

> Yep, drove by there yesterday and saw that too! I guess they figured if OnCue was already clearing for construction they better get started! lol!


It is going to be a "concept store" and supposedly will be pretty large. Not sure what this entails though!

----------


## Intrepid

> Work has finally started! They were tearing up the old slab today.


Where exactly was the working being done?   I drove by today and saw nothing had changed.  Maybe it wasn't that noticeable?

----------


## jn1780

> Where exactly was the working being done?   I drove by today and saw nothing had changed.  Maybe it wasn't that noticeable?


They were jack hammering the slab the actual building sat on.

----------


## Intrepid

> They were jack hammering the slab the actual building sat on.


Gotcha.  Makes sense why I couldn't see anything from the road.  

Thanks!

----------


## xa3021

> It is going to be a "concept store" and supposedly will be pretty large. Not sure what this entails though!


Sounds interesting. Anyone happen to have any insight as to what their concept stores look like?

----------


## xa3021

> Sounds interesting. Anyone happen to have any insight as to what their concept stores look like?


Actually, sorry I just found this. Looks pretty nice, IF this is what they have planned. 

Brand New: New Concept Store for 7-Eleven by WD Partners

----------


## jn1780

> Actually, sorry I just found this. Looks pretty nice, IF this is what they have planned. 
> 
> Brand New: New Concept Store for 7-Eleven by WD Partners


Oklahoma 7-11 stores are owned by a different group so I doubt it will look that nice, Those seem more like urban concept stores.

----------


## xa3021

> Oklahoma 7-11 stores are owned by a different group so I doubt it will look that nice, Those seem more like urban concept stores.


Ah, gotcha. I guess it's just hopeful wishing lol! 7/11's have always been convenient they just always look so outdated. Even when the one on Telephone Road was built I felt it was outdated immediately. Hopefully they do something more along the lines of OnCue or something and then go and revamp their current stores. Even though it'll most likely never happen.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Oklahoma 7-11 stores are owned by a different group so I doubt it will look that nice, Those seem more like urban concept stores.


Actually thats exactly whats being built at this location, this same concept is also going to be built at 12th ave SE and Robinson  in Norman.

----------


## sharpshooter

> Oklahoma 7-11 stores are owned by a different group......................


The Brown family still own the all the central Oklahoma 7-Eleven stores as far as I know. I used to have to deal with Steve Brown on occasion back in the 80's & 90's when he managed several of the stores. Man, what a royal jerk he was to deal with back then. But, that was a long time ago; maybe he's changed by now.

----------


## seaofchange

> Actually thats exactly whats being built at this location, this same concept is also going to be built at 12th ave SE and Robinson  in Norman.


They are under completely different ownership though. They were created with the same name but have never been under the same ownership.. So I dont think it could be the same exact concept as those - its technically not even the same store. Maybe it will be similar, but I doubt its the exact same. I have a hard time believing corporate world 7-eleven will allow family owned oklahoma 7-11 to use their concept? But....I guess you never know.

----------


## Pete

> They are under completely different ownership though. They were created with the same name but have never been under the same ownership.. So I dont think it could be the same exact concept as those - its technically not even the same store. Maybe it will be similar, but I doubt its the exact same.


All the 7 Elevens in Oklahoma are owned and operated by the Brown family, which is a completely separate entity than the 7 Elevens outside the state.

So, the concept shown in the link is for an entirely separate group than the OK ownership.

At the same time, all the concepts in Oklahoma would be under the Brown's umbrella so I'm interested to see what these new prototypes (like at NW Expressway & MacArthur) look like.  I know the stores themselves will be similar in size to an OnCue.

----------


## bille

When this concept (for the corporate 711s) was first talked about here, a year or so ago, it prompted me to do some research into the history.  The story of the 711 (both corporate and the Brown's stores) and quicktrip is interesting!

----------


## Pete

> When this concept (for the corporate 711s) was first talked about here, a year or so ago, it prompted me to do some research into the history.  The story of the 711 (both corporate and the Brown's stores) and quicktrip is interesting!


Right, it is interesting.

The Tulsa World had an article about this not too long ago where the QuikTrip leaders stated they would not go into OKC because the Brown's helped them get started.  It was just understood; no formal agreement which has obviously held up.

But now, OnCue has pretty much stepped into the big void and finally 7 Eleven is responding.

It means there will now be two big boys with these massive concepts in Central Oklahoma and I know both have aggressive expansion plans.

----------


## Zuplar

It's amazing what happens when people don't think they have competition and what they can get by with.

----------


## xa3021

> It's amazing what happens when people don't think they have competition and what they can get by with.


Yep, exactly! Really, 7/11 needs to do something drastic like this concept for them to stay up with OnCue (in my opinion). For example, now with OnCue at 44th and S. Shields, I see so many more cars at the OnCue then I do at the old 7/11 across the street. I can't help but think that it's just killing their profits. One of the biggest things I love about all OnCues, isn't the froyo bar or the numerous amounts of coffee, but the cleanliness! I'm always surprised how clean they can keep those places, which is something 7/11 definitely can't seem to do.

----------


## Pete

We've talked about this before but one of the best things about OnCue is their bathrooms.  Let's face it, that's a pretty important amenity when you are out running around and easy access certainly factors into where I stop for gas or convenience items.

With 7 Eleven, most don't even have a public restroom and if they do it's some weird setup with a key chained to a block of wood and disgusting conditions.

OnCue doesn't even have doors on their restrooms...  Just those privacy entries like you would see in an airport.  Not only easy in and out with plenty of capacity and cleanliness, but you don't have to touch door knobs or faucets.

I've got to believe that is a big draw for them.  It certainly has drawn me in several times and I've always spent money while there.

----------


## Robert_M

I talked to the construction company that is building this one back and they are set to start footings on Monday. I haven't seen the plans yet but it is suppose to be the new style as seen in the 7-11 thread.

----------


## jn1780

> I talked to the construction company that is building this one back and they are set to start footings on Monday. I haven't seen the plans yet but it is suppose to be the new style as seen in the 7-11 thread.


Work has finally started on the oncue site also.

----------


## Robert_M

I noticed that driving by this afternoon.  I'm sure it is not a coincidence that they are both getting going.  I think 7-11 will have a bit run on the time frame considering all their underground tanks and stuff were not disturbed.

----------


## bucfan1512

> I noticed that driving by this afternoon.  I'm sure it is not a coincidence that they are both getting going.  I think 7-11 will have a bit run on the time frame considering all their underground tanks and stuff were not disturbed.


I thought they were required to take them out of the ground when they are not actively using them?  Maybe there is a loophole I don't know about since they have been active with the site over the past two year.

----------


## Robert_M

That could be possible as I don't know the rules about that. I know everything above ground was removed and think that if they had to take tanks and everything out they would have done that when they removed the building as slab previously.

----------


## jn1780

> I thought they were required to take them out of the ground when they are not actively using them?  Maybe there is a loophole I don't know about since they have been active with the site over the past two year.


I don't know if the law  specifically states that tanks have to be removed. It probably says tanks have to be actively monitored and maintained. Most gas stations that shut down have no intention of coming back so its cheaper to have the tanks removed.

----------


## bucfan1512

Thanks jn1780, that makes sense.

----------


## SoonerVIC

Finally some official news...

News | The Moore Daily

----------


## mikeareese

[QUOTE=SoonerVIC;901869]Finally some official news...

[url=http://www.themooredaily.com/news/7-eleven-unveils-plans-to-rebuild-moore-store]N                                                               The new 7 elevens are nice. They make pizzas and other hot items. The bathrooms are a little bigger with a toilet stall and seperate urinals. I think they have a smoothie machine with about 4 flavors. The big thing is they now have diesel fuel. From a vendor perspective. 7-Eleven is still real busy until around 12 am. Also the bathrooms at  7 Eleven's are not locked. They do shutdown some of the bathrooms that are in the stockroom at a certain time. Last night we were at the one on 164th and May. It had about 8 cars in the lot. We passed OnCue on May. It was empty. Not a single car.

----------


## macfoucin

[QUOTE=mikeareese;906004]


> Finally some official news...
> 
> [url=http://www.themooredaily.com/news/7-eleven-unveils-plans-to-rebuild-moore-store]N                                                               The new 7 elevens are nice. They make pizzas and other hot items. The bathrooms are a little bigger with a toilet stall and seperate urinals. I think they have a smoothie machine with about 4 flavors. The big thing is they now have diesel fuel. From a vendor perspective. 7-Eleven is still real busy until around 12 am. Also the bathrooms at  7 Eleven's are not locked. They do shutdown some of the bathrooms that are in the stockroom at a certain time. Last night we were at the one on 164th and May. It had about 8 cars in the lot. *We passed OnCue on May. It was empty. Not a single car*.


I bet the OnCue had cleaner floors and bathrooms.  Also bet the trash cans at the pumps weren't overflowing nor was the receipt paper out at the pumps.  I guess I've just been disappointed every time I've been to 7-11 and really impressed with OnCue.

----------


## Tundra

News | The Moore Daily

They really stepped up their game.....

----------


## bille

Anybody else notice they went ahead and closed the older, small 7 Eleven just west of this one almost to Santa Fe?

----------


## Tundra

They needed to, it was small and dirty in there.....

----------


## u50254082

> Anybody else notice they went ahead and closed the older, small 7 Eleven just west of this one almost to Santa Fe?


That one was a mess. That entire intersection with the double wacky left turn thing and all the neighborhood traffic really mucks up flow. I think there is still another gas station there? or did it turn into a complete vape shop?

----------


## SOONER8693

> That one was a mess. That entire intersection with the double wacky left turn thing and all the neighborhood traffic really mucks up flow. I think there is still another gas station there? or did it turn into a complete vape shop?


That is a real clusterf***.

----------


## menos

They were getting ready to close it before the tornado but after that one was destroyed they left it open.

----------

